# Disable autofocus on cm9?



## X-dude (Aug 31, 2011)

Is there a way or some mod that can disable autofocus in video mode on cm9 gs2 USCC? The autofocus kind of goes a bit crazy at night time and a fixed focus would be nice.


----------

